# 10-30 [A Blast w/ the Bulls]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

After our super successful trip on Monday night, Mitch & Josh & I planned to hit up 3 Mile again last night. Got out to the bridge around 11 & started jigging to see if we could find some drag screamin' bulls. Unlike our past few trips, there were no almost-instant hookups to start the night off with a bang & to give us some hope for the rest of the night. We definitely had to work for the fish, but it paid off. After an hour or so, Josh hooks into the first bull of the night, & it's a good one. After a killer battle with the beast, Mitch scoops it up in the net RIGHT AS THE LEADER BREAKS! I immediately congratulate Josh for landing what I know is about to be his new personal record redfish. This red measured at 40'' on the dot & crushed his old record. After some quick pictures, Josh sent his massive red back to the depths to carry on with her business for the night. With only one of us on the board, it was time to kick it into high gear. I knew it had to be just a matter of time before I hooked up. Except it turned out that Mitch was next in line for a bull, which was perfectly fine with me since he was long overdue. FINALLY after a couple nights of fishing Mitch hooks a bull & gets it boat-side for me to scoop up with the net. Success! At 33.5'' & pretty chunky, this fish is definitely brag-worthy! Got a great photo of Mitch with his prize for the night & then sent her back to the bay. Not long afterwards, I hook up with my first bull of the night, which measured at only 32''. But it doesn't matter, cause I'm finally on the board! I couldn't stop there though! A half hour later I hook into another bull, this time much larger. Got her to the boat relatively fast, but as soon as she saw Josh's badass custom wrapped Mako, she realized she didn't want anything to do with it. After a few more crazy runs, finally Josh gets her in the net for me. Dang, what a fat fish! She only measured 38'' long, but she was super girthy. After a couple pictures we sent her on her way. Alright, I'm finally in the lead for the night! Whew, that was a close one. But wait, fast forward a half hour & Josh is hooked up again. If he lands another bull, it'll be tied! Thankfully it was only a perfect 27'' slot. Another close call! :thumbup: Pretty jealous that Josh got to invite that one over for dinner, cause I sure enjoyed my blackened redfish on Tuesday. Anyways, we fished till a little after sunrise with not much else to show for & then headed in so Josh could make it to his class by 8. It's 9:27AM & I haven't slept yet, so I'm gonna wrap this report up!

*Tally for the night*: 

*Josh*: 40'' bull red (personal record) & 27'' slot
*Me*: 32'' bull & FAT 38'' bull 
*Mitch*: 33.5'' bull

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The rest of the photos!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

you guys are redfish kings!! they have to be my favorite looking fish. the colors on them are just amazing.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice bulls and good report.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good report. You guys got 'em wired.


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

thafish and friends do it agian nice jobs guys thanks for the report


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Awesome bulls! You guys are killing it out there!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go guys ! :thumbup:


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Good job.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:boxing: WE put a good hurting on them this past week but last night was probably one of the most successful nights out of the bunch for multiple reasons. First and foremost we got Mitch aka XxREEL_FISHERxX hooked up with one of the line ripn bull massives:yes: Sencondly we beat mother nature and decided to launch the Mako even though reports of 20 knot winds where all but written in our fait :tank: ok maybe we didnt beat mother nature but the wind God answered our call and layed the seas just calm enough to ride out :wheelchair: and slay some fish again:boat: Now what made this trip one for the books was that 40in Goldn Sasquatch that gave true testimony to my ABU C4 reel and Vositile rod not giving this fish any easy runs or slack the back bone to this rod rips Bull Massives away from the bridge pilings and the C4 has the Torque to back it up. I now bare true faith in Hoby jig heads they are bar none the strongest sharpest jigheads out there and Im glad Marty Mood introduced me to the next level of high performance terminal tackle, which works especially well with the the 6in gulp twisty tails... this set up has proven deadly yet trust worthy :2guns:

AND AS ALWAY THAFISH AND XxREEL_FISHERxX (SAWYER AND MITCH ) ARE PROVEN SEA STRIKERS AND WE THE TRIO WILL BE BACK OUT SOON TO DROP THE THE BOMB ON THE BULL RUN STAY TUNED YALL AND TIGHT LINES :rockon:


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Finally after all these months of fishing, I caught my second "Red Bull"  Haha, as always, Thank You Cap'n Josh!!


*I like to think I'm good at fishing*


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

nice.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

ThaFish: I know ur Revo Toro NaCl will handle those bulls just fine but (here comes the STUPID question) r u using ur Revo Inshore on 'em as well? The Inshore does boast a 20# drag which is truly heavy for a low profile...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> ThaFish: I know ur Revo Toro NaCl will handle those bulls just fine but (here comes the STUPID question) r u using ur Revo Inshore on 'em as well? The Inshore does boast a 20# drag which is truly heavy for a low profile...


Man to tell the truth I've been too obsessed with my 8' Stellar Lite/4k Stradic Ci4+ setup lately for throwing twistertails at bulls to even pick up my Toro NaCl/Revo Inshore. Haha. I've had the Toro NaCl out with me the past few trips all rigged up & ready to go but it's stayed in the rock rack most of the time. This next trip I think I may switch it up though & throw the Revo Inshore all night instead. I think bulls would be a BLAST on that reel!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Okey-dokey. I'm really interested in how the Inshore stacks up under some real pressure - like u guys are making happen - so if you "test" it next time, let me know how it holds up.

Many thx...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Okey-dokey. I'm really interested in how the Inshore stacks up under some real pressure - like u guys are making happen - so if you "test" it next time, let me know how it holds up.
> 
> Many thx...


I'll get you a report of how it handles those bulls man, not positive what day I'll be going out next due to the crappy forecast for the next week but I'll make it happen & get back to you!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

XxReel_FisherxX said:


> Finally after all these months of fishing, I caught my second "Red Bull"  Haha, as always, Thank You Cap'n Josh!!
> 
> 
> *I like to think I'm good at fishing*


Still skate like a girl


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Still skate like a girl


:gun_bandana: Shots fired.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Still skate like a girl



I challenge you.... To a duel. On the eve of a ***** age, meet four stone throws from the third hill on University. Bring some tissues for the tears you're about to shed.


*I like to think I'm good at fishing*


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

XxReel_FisherxX said:


> I challenge you.... To a duel. On the eve of a ***** age, meet four stone throws from the third hill on University. Bring some tissues for the tears you're about to shed.
> 
> 
> *I like to think I'm good at fishing*


hahahahaha!!!! :watching:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

J0nesi said:


> you guys are redfish kings!! they have to be my favorite looking fish. the colors on them are just amazing.


We do our best out there. :thumbup: & I definitely agree with you, can't beat having a ten minute battle with a beautiful 25 pound fish!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice night action....i know its fun...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

mystic fishermen said:


> thafish and friends do it agian nice jobs guys thanks for the report


Glad you enjoyed the report man!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great report guys. I finally caught another bull last saturday. I don't target them, but seem to hit my shark casted set up. Caught on cut bluefish. 65lb braid and 12ft rod and he worked me good. Never got a measurement but was much bigger than my PB 38" last year.

Keep it up.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Great report guys. I finally caught another bull last saturday. I don't target them, but seem to hit my shark casted set up. Caught on cut bluefish. 65lb braid and 12ft rod and he worked me good. Never got a measurement but was much bigger than my PB 38" last year.
> 
> Keep it up.


Hey glad you enjoyed the report man. I've only caught a few big bulls on surf rods & they were a lot of fun. They definitely have a habit of grabbing shark baits. I had like two-thirds of a four pound mullet yakked out in the pass this past spring & caught a 45.5'' redfish on it. I gotta get out there & do some surf fishing sometime soon, & I definitely want to do some sharking again! It's been way too long.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Hey glad you enjoyed the report man. I've only caught a few big bulls on surf rods & they were a lot of fun. They definitely have a habit of grabbing shark baits. I had like two-thirds of a four pound mullet yakked out in the pass this past spring & caught a 45.5'' redfish on it. I gotta get out there & do some surf fishing sometime soon, & I definitely want to do some sharking again! It's been way too long.


I know it's gonna be pretty cold tomorrow but we're going. We got tents and everything. I got plenty of bait...very good bait. I got a 9/0 you can use.

The bull fought well. I thought it was a 5-6' shark the way it fought. I was shocked, happy and a little disappointed. Disappointed bc I couldn't use it for bait. Was fun tho. Lost a stud flounder today at sikes today lol


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I know it's gonna be pretty cold tomorrow but we're going. We got tents and everything. I got plenty of bait...very good bait. I got a 9/0 you can use.
> 
> The bull fought well. I thought it was a 5-6' shark the way it fought. I was shocked, happy and a little disappointed. Disappointed bc I couldn't use it for bait. Was fun tho. Lost a stud flounder today at sikes today lol


Had a bunch of stuff going on today with roommate complications, otherwise I would have been down to take you up on that offer man. Did you end up soaking some baits?


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Saw one of your roommates downtown last night. Sweet get up!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> Saw one of your roommates downtown last night. Sweet get up!


Yeah he was looking pretty fresh in that pimp suit. Haha. I wasn't with him cause I decided to relax at the apartment with the new roommates & enjoy a movie & some refreshments instead of going downtown.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Okey-dokey. I'm really interested in how the Inshore stacks up under some real pressure - like u guys are making happen - so if you "test" it next time, let me know how it holds up.
> 
> Many thx...


Hey man, going out tonight. Revo Inshore is all rigged & ready to rock on some big bulls tonight. I'll shoot you a PM tomorrow with how it performs if I do manage to luck out on some good fish again tonight. Gonna really put it through the paces throwing 1 & a half oz. jigs all night. Cross your fingers.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Who's ready for another (hopefully) awesome report and some more cool photos?? Going out again tonight! Everyone cross your fingers for Mitch - he's gonna be looking for his first 40'' bull!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Who's ready for another (hopefully) awesome report and some more cool photos?? Going out again tonight! Everyone cross your fingers for Mitch - he's gonna be looking for his first 40'' bull!


Oh I can't wait. I jones every time u guy's show us another pic of a fish I've never caught. ya'll catch any sharks?  Lol. !! JK


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Oh I can't wait. I jones every time u guy's show us another pic of a fish I've never caught. ya'll catch any sharks?  Lol. !! JK


Glad we got Positive Pete in the house! :thumbup: 

Haha, I'll be sure to send you a PM as soon as the report is up.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Glad we got Positive Pete in the house! :thumbup:
> 
> Haha, I'll be sure to send you a PM as soon as the report is up.


I'll be a waiting on it.:thumbup: Yall kno I'm jealous right ? I will say this, If u aint fishing, ,, U aint catching.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

KingCrab said:


> Oh I can't wait. I jones every time u guy's show us another pic of a fish I've never caught. ya'll catch any sharks?  Lol. !! JK


 
sounds like a runner up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

#tonight we should bounce from 3mile to sykes 2 bridges same night 1 neap tide#


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Glad we got Positive Pete in the house! :thumbup:
> 
> Haha, I'll be sure to send you a PM as soon as the report is up.


I think that's my new Forum Name ! Positive petey!:shifty: I likey !


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

KingCrab said:


> I think that's my new Forum Name ! Positive petey!:shifty: I likey !


Scarcastic Sam is just as good !:shifty:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Yall kno what? I will fish with you guys one night just to see what yall kno about fishing.:shifty: In a good way!


----------

